# [FOUND] Wood panels/caps/cheeks for synths: Where to find them???



## Mike Marino (Apr 10, 2021)

I have a Moog Sub Phatty that has the original rubberized end caps. After owning the synth for a handful of years now I'm finding that the rubberized end caps are becoming sticky/tacky to the touch and never really had a great look to them to begin with. Here in Florida it's humid all the time, inside and out. Perhaps that's part of the problem, perhaps it's just the material itself. I digress.

I'm having a heck of time finding some wooden end caps for this synth. GMU Synthworks was the first place I found. Looks like they do fantastic work. However, their last sign of life online (website/social media) was 2017. I've made numerous attempts to email them as well as ping them directly via FB. Myself (and others I've spoken with) have yet to receive any level of reply.

I've looked on Synths & Wood (UK) but they don't carry this model.

Nothing on eBay or Reverb....although I guess _eventually_ something will show up.

Anybody else know of any other places where they've found this type of thing?


----------



## wst3 (Apr 10, 2021)

I added wooden end caps to a my SCI Multitraks and Drumtraks a long time ago. I am not master woodworker, but it was easy enough to trace the outline of the plastic end cap on a piece of dimensional lumber and cut it out with a jig saw (no fingers were lost in the process). The hard part was staining it, or rather waiting for the stain to dry<G>.

I still mean to build wood sides for several other synths, but it always seems to be pushed off in favor of other actities.

Just a thought, as I know of no one that still offers wood side panels/end caps for a wide variety of synths.


----------



## Mike Marino (Apr 10, 2021)

Thanks Bill. Unfortunately I don't have the necessary tools. BUT....in looking for a CAD design of the Sub Phatty side panels I came across a seller of this item that I must have just missed earlier.









Moog Little Phatty (stage 1 or II) or Sub Phatty sidepanels - 2 Many Synths


Sidepanels become sticky? Here you'll find perfect new Solid Oak side panels for your Moog Little Phatty Stage II, stage 1 or Sub Phatty.




2manysynths.nl





Something for me to consider albeit more expensive than the GMUSynth versions.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Apr 10, 2021)

Mike Marino said:


> Thanks Bill. Unfortunately I don't have the necessary tools. BUT....in looking for a CAD design of the Sub Phatty side panels I came across a seller of this item that I must have just missed earlier.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those panels look first class, and you need more than just a jigsaw to do that.

For openers he's using oak*, and that Osmo Poly-X oil is a very good and very high-end oil+wax finish (a little can is about $60, to put a fine point on it). I just got through using it on a desk, and I'm totally enamored with it.



wst3 said:


> dimensional lumber


* Dimensional lumber can be hardwood, but it's often douglas fir, which doesn't take stain well at all. That may be the problem - although douglas fir is very nice wood, it just doesn't absorb stain.


----------



## Mike Marino (Apr 10, 2021)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> Those panels look first class, and you need more than just a jigsaw to do that.
> 
> For openers he's using oak*, and that Osmo Poly-X oil is a very good and very high-end oil+wax finish (a little can is about $60, to put a fine point on it). I just got through using it on a desk, and I'm totally enamored with it.
> 
> ...


Great info, Nick. Thanks!


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Apr 10, 2021)

To be clear, it's not hard to make end cheeks for most synths with a jigsaw and a sander. But those have a section routed out, along with very precise holes that would be difficult to align without a drill press (or a laser cutter in his case).

And you know what? I'd never heard of a laser cutter before.


----------

